# Windows Explorer Hangs with a Hang Signature of 34d9



## cadfile (Jun 17, 2011)

Having issue for a few weeks now that is bugging me to no end. If use Windows Explorer I get one of those Find a solution and restart hang messages. Here is the text of the error:

Description:
A problem caused this program to stop interacting with Windows.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: AppHangB1
Application Name: explorer.exe
Application Version: 6.1.7601.17567
Application Timestamp: 4d6727a7
Hang Signature: 34d9
Hang Type: 16897
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Hang Signature 1: 34d90263aa7aa01809971148ffbf70e3
Additional Hang Signature 2: cb6b
Additional Hang Signature 3: cb6be0be164c5ddd48fc227b5696a289
Additional Hang Signature 4: de90
Additional Hang Signature 5: de90129a56893b8161c6acf4427a4c83
Additional Hang Signature 6: afb7
Additional Hang Signature 7: afb7099ed52cc4a5af3b10394ef69571

The Hang Signature is always the same 34d9. Explorer restarts and things seem fine except for a couple of icons missing from the task bar. But if I continue to use the system without a regular full restart then it starts acting strange with explorer hanging again.

Originally thought it was video related since it happened after watching an mpg file but just happened when I ran the info files to prepare this post.

I updated the video drivers a couple of days ago from the card vendor and I still get the hangs. I did install IE9 in the past month and PowerDVD 11 the full version. Other than that and updating my VLC player I have only done regular Windows Updates including the one this past Tuesday. Still getting the hangs

Hope someone can at least lead me where to look since I am not versed in apphang speak so I can't decode the error message.

Thanks


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

While I can't tell anything from the system log about the hangs, I do notice appcrashes in the midst of the hangs that are related to Explorer.exe - all of which relate to DropBox. Perhaps you should uninstall DropBox temporarily or set it to not start at Windows startup (it's located in Start Menu > Programs > Startup) and see if things clear up. 

If that doesn't work, I'll need to figure out on what will work best to generate the data we need to solve this.


----------



## cadfile (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I turned Dropbox off and made sure it didn't start with Windows.

Got the same hang but a new hang error text:

Description:
A problem caused this program to stop interacting with Windows.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: AppHangB1
Application Name: explorer.exe
Application Version: 6.1.7601.17567
Application Timestamp: 4d6727a7
Hang Signature: 1c98
Hang Type: 0
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Hang Signature 1: 1c984621c6bb851c350a50e76c1455ac
Additional Hang Signature 2: a521
Additional Hang Signature 3: a521c3804f6abafcda5768bbf6565934
Additional Hang Signature 4: 1c98
Additional Hang Signature 5: 1c984621c6bb851c350a50e76c1455ac
Additional Hang Signature 6: a521
Additional Hang Signature 7: a521c3804f6abafcda5768bbf6565934

I also have been running the Driver Verifier but the explorer hangs haven't tripped it so no BSODs


----------



## cadfile (Jun 17, 2011)

I used msconfig and turned off all the non-MS services and the task bar start ups like AVG and my screen cap program but explorer still hangs with the same error as noted above...


----------



## cadfile (Jun 17, 2011)

Windows Explorer is still hanging on me and I was hoping someone might point me in the right direction


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Unfortunately through initial testing my first plan for getting data on this failed to work.

Let's try this: do a file search in your Users folder for anything with the extension .dmp, .hdump and .mdump. I'm not sure how to discern if they're relevant to your explorer crashes, but context may be able to help you discern (like file or folder names). In any case, it's those crashdumps that we'll want to use in order to discern this.

Your other option - which may work - is to manually generate a crashdump. When explorer starts to hang, have Task Manager open at the Processes tab, and right click explorer.exe and click "Create Dump". This is best done when you have a crash window pop up for explorer.exe (if you do).

We'll need these crashdumps to properly analyze what's going on at the time. Since explorer.exe is a parent process for a lot of things, it is difficult to discern true causes for it hanging, but this information will definitely help.


----------



## cadfile (Jun 17, 2011)

There were no files I could find with the dmp hdump or mdump

I got explorer to hang and did the crash dump through the task manager

The first dump is the initial one after watching a MPG file with windows media player

The second file is when explorer hung after the file operations for the first file - transfering to my laptop over my network

The dump files were too big to attach them to this post so I uploaded them to my webspace but if have a different way to get them let me know.

http://www.dougberger.net/dumpfile0621.zip


----------



## cadfile (Jun 17, 2011)

Went ahead and restored my OS to remove Driver Verifier and system still hangs consistantly when working with Explorer and DV never triggered.

Any other ideas as to the cause


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm analyzing the crashdumps now. I'll get back to you on details.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I see a program called "FilerFrog" listed in both cases. In both cases FilerFrog is performing the same operations. Try uninstalling it for now and get back with me.


----------



## cadfile (Jun 17, 2011)

YAY!!!! That seems to be the naughty program. I uninstalled it needed to reboot and tried the usual action that would hang it and it didn't hang this time.

I also checked the FilerFrog website and sure enough there is a bug that crashes Explorer as they had an update. I hardly used it anyway so I doubt I will install the update.

Thanks for the help because I NEVER would have looked at FilerFrog as the problem

I can now sleep again...


----------

